# How do you use Ravelry?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

So after friending bunches of you and seeing your pictures, it got me to thinking about how other people are using Ravelry...

It seems like some of us are not utilizing the many features that the site offers. So how do you use Ravelry, and what features do you like and find helpful?

I use the Pattern search all the time - LOVE IT! I can put in my yarn weight and get projects to knit immediately!

I also regularly check the Used Equipment group, and love the Fiber Prep group - I've learned a LOT from that group.

So how do you use Ravelry?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I'm a fairly new knitter, so I've only been on there about a year. I'm searching patterns and adding them to my favs all the time. I started keeping track of my yarn supply on there. I joined a few groups but RARELY post. I didn't know there was a used equipment group. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

The list might be shorter of how I DON'T use Ravelry. :sing:

I ask questions on some of the forum boards. I keep track of what some of my local peeps are doing as we have boards for our area. I watch several used equipment boards, trading or for sale boards. I occasionally sign up to be a "test knitter." The pattern search is invaluable! I have more patterns saved then I will ever knit in a life time. I create pages for all my projects and load pictures on to them. (sometimes it takes me a while) This way I have a record of what I made who and when. I love to knit weird things :buds: so Rav is an awesome place to find "interesting" projects. LOL I have knit cat poop. There I said it. It was a gag gift for Christmas a couple of years ago that was a HUGE hit. I joined a couple different forums that where for specific kinds of wheels. I wanted to read what people where doing with their wheels and if they were having any problems with them. This helped me decide what kind of wheel I wanted. (Spinolution) I also found my wheel and bought it from a localish dealer off the that forum. Some of my favorite fiber artists have boards so I belong to those to keep up on what kind of fiber bats or art yarns they are making.

Basically, think up a topic and you can probably find a board for it. There are quite a few for different tv shows and movies. There are some for thrifters or those into recycling. I don't tend to post alot but I read tons and have read up on Kool Aid dyeing and how to prep a fleece. These are great tools if you don't have people close to mentor you!

Did you know that you can look and see what forums your friends belong to? You can. You can also see what they are posting where. If they have any yarns listed in their stash. Their favorite patterns and designers and projects they have finished. If you are new to Rav and just want to add a few boards, this is a great way to do it. 

I think I have most of you as friends but if you haven't added me - I am cwgrl23 over there too! OHH, I forgot. You can also create lists to add your friends too. I have a list that is for HT peeps. I have another list that is for local peeps. That way it is easier to sort thru everyone. 

Oh, so much to do.... so little time. 

Carrie in SD


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't knit so most of the patterns are of no use to me. Weaving was totally NOT supported in the past so we had to label our projects as "knitting" until after Weavolution.com started up then Rav included weaving. Coincidence?

But I do like seeing the pictures of finished objects. That sometimes leads me to searches for yarn. Because of the thousands of members I sometimes find mentions of other techniques that I am searching for info on that provide clues to more info.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

added you to friends, cwgrl23! I just had to take a look at your patterns you saved- that is a great idea, to see what others like too. (Romansroad there) I really use it to favorite the patterns, posts so I can come back later. What an education! Also learned how to shear my angora goats, and saw a great pic in the sheep farmers group reminding why we never let Burdock get control of any area on the place----- 
I love art yarns and the great things people make with them, so you will see a concentration of that in my favorites....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think cwgrl23 and WIHH pretty much covered it. 

When I got this sock machine I joined the groups for those on ravelry.
I have had some conversations with knitting ROCK STARS about csms.
I wont drop any names. 

To anyone who has a blog! You can link it through rav and then there is a tab for 'friends blogs'. 
I hit that one daily and can see every update! 
Anyone whose blog you follow, if you add them as a friend, their projects and blogs show in your feed. 

I have made friends w/ people in foreign countries on ravelry too.
They are from all over the globe and some of them dont even use the same alphabet we do.
It helps me feel a part of the bigger world, in a comforting way.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am trying to keep my computer time simple. This forum is about enough for me and my time. I could easily spend more time searching rather than actually doing.

I just joined Ravelry this year -as in a few months ago. I joined a few local groups - none of which are very active. I joined the fiber prep group and now will join the equipment for sale group and will look at the spin tech group (they are probably beyond me). I find that I am using revelry more now that it's winter. Of course, patterns - I have enough in my project list to keep me busy for years. Probably the biggest thing I have gotten one forum posting had a link for a local group. They meet 2x a month so I am going to try to join in there. Hopefully, my fiber experiences will start to expand before winter is finished. But I want to expand my hands-on more than my computer-on. I can't go forward with this skill until I do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I belong to a few groups, but post there much less than I post here.

I mostly use it to look up patterns.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I visit and read alot. You might see me there every once in a while just checking...I find lots of things to do too...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love Ravelry but usually only use it for searching for patterns and finding out info on yarns I have. I don't really have the time to log in my stash, or post what projects I'm working on. It's hard enough finding time to blog!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I am sooooooooooo not current with my stash or my projects! :sob:


Me neither! My profile has "college-age" children - they've graduated!:teehee:

Time to update, and explore some of the other things that everyone has posted. I knew I wasn't using some of the cool features, so THANKS for posting everyone! Although I'm with Callie too - I feel like I spend so much time on the computer already, that it could become a time-sucker too :lookout:

BALANCE - that's the word!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Balance and learn to use it effectively. The computer should be a tool not a crutch, something you control, not the other way around.

At least Ravelry doesn't send out notifications on profile or status updates like FB does. :teehee:


----------

